# Allergy Meds



## wv gal (Jul 26, 2012)

I have an unusual medical problem that makes me question how I would pass the border checks, and also receive needed medical supplies. 

I have an unbelievable number of severe allergies which require special antigens, both sublinqual and shots, which I administer myself daily. To the layman, this means I have many small bottles, of what would look like unknown substances, and lots of syringes. How would I be able to pass through the border checks, etc. with this? 

In addition, I would need a steady supply of these antigens from my doctor in the States. They are specifically made, plus they do not contain preservatives, like phenol, so they would not be available just anywhere. I have been going to the same allergist doctor for many years so changing doctors would not be in my best interest. With the mail service so slow and unreliable, combined with the contents being sent, I forsee this to be a major problem. 

Can anyone give me some guidance or ideas how to overcome these obstacles?

Thanks.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

wv gal said:


> I have an unusual medical problem that makes me question how I would pass the border checks, and also receive needed medical supplies.
> 
> I have an unbelievable number of severe allergies which require special antigens, both sublinqual and shots, which I administer myself daily. To the layman, this means I have many small bottles, of what would look like unknown substances, and lots of syringes. How would I be able to pass through the border checks, etc. with this?
> 
> ...


First of all, bringing personal use medications is not a problem so long as you have a prescription for each bottle and the bottles are labeled.

The problem is getting the meds once you are here. From what you have said is it possible that your current prescription is something specially made by this doctor and not by a regular supplier? 

My suggestion is that you ask your current doctor if he/she knows of any doctors in Mexico. If your doctor does then ask for a prescription and send it to that doctor and see if they could fill it.

You will find that Mexican doctors are as good or better than those in the States and that medical supplies are just as good.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There are overnight delivery services like DHL and UPS, but with all the dust, different plants and foods maybe Mexico is not the right place for you with your conditions...good luck


----------



## wv gal (Jul 26, 2012)

There is no prescription, per se. They are ordered direct from the doctor, as are my thyroid meds. The bottles are labeled but not in the usual "prescription" manner. They are simply labeled as to content and usage with the doctor's name and office name. And yes, they are rather specialized anitigens. I don't believe the doctor makes them himself but they are made under his guidance. As I stated, they do not contain preservatives as most do. My doctor specializes in chemical and severe allergy cases, a rarity in his field.

I will ask whether there are any specialized chemical-sensitive doctors in Mexico at my next opportunity. I had also thought about that possibility, but not opitimistically.

Thank you for taking the time to respond.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> There are overnight delivery services like DAHL and UPS, but with all the dust, different plants and foods maybe Mexico is not the right place for you with your conditions...good luck


The real problem with shipping meds into Mexico is the custom search at the border. My brother-in-law gets his meads from the VA. We tried to ship him his meds (4 different prescriptions) and even though they were all labeled and had letters from the doctors (in Spanish). They were held up at the border for 7 weeks. (they were shipped Fed. Ex.).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> There are overnight delivery services like DHL and UPS, but with all the dust, different plants and foods maybe Mexico is not the right place for you with your conditions...good luck


You may have to go through the testing procedure again to develop specific antigens for your allergies. If you did that, at least you would have a local allergy doctor and medications.

Also, you might find that you have fewer allergies in Mexico. It is a different set of irritants as Chicois said.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

One less thing to worry about: In Mexico you can buy syringes off the shelf in the pharmacy section of any supermarket.

As for bringing the meds through, how about asking your doctor to write a letter (mentioning the medications) on office letterhead stationery, and bring it (perhaps together with a certified translation into Spanish? (link to ATA directory))… or else ask them to write out a prescription just for this occasion.

For the long term, I agree that it would be best if you are able to find a local doctor.


----------



## wv gal (Jul 26, 2012)

I knew this was going to be a problem. 

Thank you, everyone, for being so helpful and your ideas. At least now there are alternatives to think about and/or try.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

wv gal said:


> I have an unusual medical problem that makes me question how I would pass the border checks, and also receive needed medical supplies.
> 
> I have an unbelievable number of severe allergies which require special antigens, both sublinqual and shots, which I administer myself daily. To the layman, this means I have many small bottles, of what would look like unknown substances, and lots of syringes. How would I be able to pass through the border checks, etc. with this?
> 
> ...


If you're relocating to Mexico then it makes sense to locate a physican relatively close to where you'll be living to care for you. There are such specialists in the country. The greatest variety and quality of physicians will be found in Mexico City, Guadalajara or Monterrey. The U.S. Consulate closest to where you live or will be living likely maintains a list of medical professionals which are considered reliable. As suggested already, you might also want to ask your allergist to network to see if there's someone he/she can recommend.

Just about any medications available in the USA are available in Mexico. Specialized formulas are typically ordered on request and available at a first class pharmacy within a week. If you establish a relationship with one of the better first class pharmacies the pharmacist should be able to get what you want. Even if it's imported. Many of the finest pharmaceutical manufacturers have production facilities in Mexico.

As for bringing things with you: Mexican Customs agents/policies generally allow someone to bring as much as a 90-day supply with them. Syringes are available for purchase in Mexico relatively easily and I'd leave what you have back home. Have your physician prepare a prescription or two to bring with you, for each of your medications. The physiciian might also prepare a written summary of the medications you're taking, when and why and you can ask someone in your home city in the USA to translate it into Spanish so you can hand a copy to Customs officials if you're asked but more importantly to present to your new Mexican physicians and pharmacist.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong WV, but it sounds like what WV is doing is getting allergy desensitizing treatment. The allergy specialist tests for your specific allergies then mixes up a cocktail that contains just the right amount of those that you are sensitive to to try to develop the body's tolerance for them. Over time the amount of exposure can be increased without prompting a reaction and, in theory, eventually, the allergy is cured. If that is the case, he/she is not going to be able to walk into any pharmacy with a prescription and duplicate them. It is essentially a research project carried on between a particular allergy sufferer and a particular allergy specialist.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Correct me if I am wrong WV, but it sounds like what WV is doing is getting allergy desensitizing treatment. The allergy specialist tests for your specific allergies then mixes up a cocktail that contains just the right amount of those that you are sensitive to to try to develop the body's tolerance for them. Over time the amount of exposure can be increased without prompting a reaction and, in theory, eventually, the allergy is cured. If that is the case, he/she is not going to be able to walk into any pharmacy with a prescription and duplicate them. It is essentially a research project carried on between a particular allergy sufferer and a particular allergy specialist.


Then, if the situation is as you suggest, a move to Mexico at this time may not be the thing to do. I don't doubt, though, that there allergists in both Guadalajara and the D.F. Who the treatment can be handed off to. Maybe someone else here knows of a procedure whereby someone can receive overnight shipments of drugs from the USA without hassle. That may take some doing if a procedure exists. 

Thanks


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Lots of good pieces spread though out this thread.
-Not sure what your allergies are where you live in the US but they may or may not be the same in Mexico.
-Mexico does have wonderful doctors and facilities and spread much larger than DF, Gdl & Monterrey.
-I do think that if you live here that you will need a local doctor and source of medicine. 1st step should be to ask your present doctor as many do have lists. If your doctor doesn't, you may need go online and look for specialists. I'd then use your doctor to contact one or more to discuss your situation.
-It is always best to visit a few places before deciding anyway. You should be able to get the paperwork to bring in a temporary supply and have a chance to meet potential doctors.
-Do not rely on overnight shipping services. As stated there is a high probability that they will be held at customs.

I don't see your situation as hopeless but will need planning and consultation.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

i send fedex packages all the time and they are signed in the next day...


----------



## wv gal (Jul 26, 2012)

You are pretty much right on, TundraGreen. In addition, it is my belief some of the antigens taken are not familar to many mainstream allergists. I have been to both. Everyone is assuming all allergist are the same and "one size fits all" so to speak. This is not the case.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

WV gal, if you are replying to a particular post, it's helpful for those reading your thread if you hit "reply" within that post, so we (and you, if you go back two weeks from now) will know what comment you were replying to.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> WV gal, if you are replying to a particular post, it's helpful for those reading your thread if you hit "reply" within that post, so we (and you, if you go back two weeks from now) will know what comment you were replying to.


Didn't I say something like that a little while ago??


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

wv gal said:


> There is no prescription, per se. They are ordered direct from the doctor, as are my thyroid meds. The bottles are labeled but not in the usual "prescription" manner. They are simply labeled as to content and usage with the doctor's name and office name. And yes, they are rather specialized anitigens. I don't believe the doctor makes them himself but they are made under his guidance. As I stated, they do not contain preservatives as most do. My doctor specializes in chemical and severe allergy cases, a rarity in his field.
> 
> I will ask whether there are any specialized chemical-sensitive doctors in Mexico at my next opportunity. I had also thought about that possibility, but not opitimistically.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond.


You might be surprised, there are many excellent doctors in Mexico. An option for you would be to open a postal box in the border region of Texas and have your medicines delivered there. It would require an ocasional trip to the border, but you shouldn't have any problem bringing the meds back into Mexico.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

pappabee said:


> Didn't I say something like that a little while ago??


Yup.


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Yup.


Nope!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

sag42 said:


> Nope!


Sag, it was in a different thread, but it was essentially the same request.


----------



## sag42 (Mar 22, 2012)

mickisue1 said:


> Sag, it was in a different thread, but it was essentially the same request.


Not worth discussing.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

This is exactly what my wife's sub-specialty is. Allergy control using antigens. I know all about those little bottles.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnmex said:


> This is exactly what my wife's sub-specialty is. Allergy control using antigens. I know all about those little bottles.


I know a little about them too. My ex-wife went through it, courtesy of the US Army hospital in San Antonio many years ago.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I know a little about them too. My ex-wife went through it, courtesy of the US Army hospital in San Antonio many years ago.



As did my ex. He went to the MD office for his shots, though.

I believe my now husband's sister did something similar. As her primary provider is the Mayo Clinic, that's where she would have gotten her injections. 

Our pediatrician's office (well, we USED to go to him, LOL) had one afternoon a week set aside for allergy clinic, where they injected antigens, as well.

It's not as uncommon as you might think, WV gal.


----------



## wv gal (Jul 26, 2012)

_"It's not as uncommon as you might think, WV gal."_



I didn't expect an allergists to be difficult to find. It's allergists that specialize in environmental medicine and chemical sensitivities and all antigens have no added preservatives that are difficult to find. I suspect there are maybe 3 in the entire US. Apparently I have failed to give a clear picture.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

wv gal said:


> _"It's not as uncommon as you might think, WV gal."_
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect an allergists to be difficult to find. It's allergists that specialize in environmental medicine and chemical sensitivities and all antigens have no added preservatives that are difficult to find. I suspect there are maybe 3 in the entire US. Apparently I have failed to give a clear picture.


 Do not underestimate the medical services in Mexico, in many ways they are far ahead of what is happening in the USA. At worst, they are the same as you are getting.
I think putting off a visit to Mexico is in your best interest. Give your doctor a year to get you straightened out and ready for travel. The logistics of the medicine plus the custom blends would make it quite stressful.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> I think putting off a visit to Mexico is in your best interest. Give your doctor a year to get you straightened out and ready for travel. The logistics of the medicine plus the custom blends would make it quite stressful.


I agree and it's what I suggested earlier in the discussion. We don't know, however, the compelling reasons for the OP who is making the move to Mexico. Staying put in the USA may be the best advice given.



tepetapan said:


> Do not underestimate the medical services in Mexico, in many ways they are far ahead of what is happening in the USA. At worst, they are the same as you are getting.


There are some good "medical services" in Mexico, but they're few and far between and found, primarily in Mexico City, Guadalajara and Monterrey. Elsewhere? Spotty, depending upon the need. Overall, I wouldn't place Mexico in the same conversation with the USA when it comes to medical services ... the types of services I think most of the readers of this forum utilize. I think it's substandard (in comparison). If I had special needs I'd locate myself relatively close to the three cities I mentioned.

The pharmaceutical industry - retail - distribution system is excellent in Mexico. Efficient. That's primarily because of the involvement of USA companies such as McKesson which is a principal investor in NADRO (one of the two largest/most important distributing companies in Mexico). Casa Saba is the other big distributor. First Class pharmacies can special order something and usually have it delivered and available for the customer the same week.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

wv gal said:


> "It's not as uncommon as you might think, WV gal."
> 
> I didn't expect an allergists to be difficult to find. It's allergists that specialize in environmental medicine and chemical sensitivities and all antigens have no added preservatives that are difficult to find. I suspect there are maybe 3 in the entire US. Apparently I have failed to give a clear picture.


I tell you again, my wife and many other doctors here do exactly what you are describing. There is a lot more than 3 just here in Guadalajara.


----------

